# Springbar pliers



## Barrister89

I am getting into wanting to change straps often, but have trouble with the the spring bars using the standard tool. I was looking at these spring bar pliers but wonder if anyone has any advice or suggestions.

https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


----------



## passionisto

I have watches with alligator bands and also relatively thick rustic leather bands. I find, the challenge is to move the edge of the band a bit in order be able to grip the rim of the spring bar. I always use the narrow end of a regular high quality tool with an extremely sturdy, strong tip. I just have to do this on one side for either removing or inserting a spring bar. I cannot imagine the tool you are showing making this task easier. But this is just me and I may be missing something when it comes to techniques dealing with spring bars.


----------



## Barrister89

Yes I wondering about the pliers and whether they make the job any easier. If so it would be a worthy investment for me. I can get it done with the method you describe but my problem is that I have medical issues that have caused me to lose feeling in the ends of my fingers, so it's harder to hold and manipulate small things. Also I have a slight tremor at times due to medicines


----------



## mistercoffee1

I have the Horofix Springbar pliers.
They are great for installing and removing bracelets where the end links have a very tight fit.
They are not really needed for strap changing (rubber, leather)
They don't guarantee that you won't scratch the case.
Again, best for bracelets with tight fitting end links with little to no horizontal play.


----------



## ExplorerToo

Agree with @mistercoffee1. I have the same ones you linked to, and they make it possible to remove a well fitted bracelet without scratching the hell out of your watch, but you still have to be careful. I've used the tool a dozen times or so, and think it's been worth it.


----------



## anvilart43

I still prefer a quality single point tool to plier types.


----------



## Dbltap22

I ordered pliers from amazon. I hope the scratch potential will drop exponentially. Will report


----------



## dslag

I think a standard tool and maybe even a little tape before you get to work is all you need.


----------



## RobodocX

Looking forward to your update. Have also been considering getting similar pliers.

What we really need is this slick tool shown in the linked video from Hodinkee, in case you haven't seen it.

https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/...,DPR,Save-Data&fm=mp4&q=55&usm=12&alt=&w=700&


----------



## Dbltap22

I’m here to report. That if you change your strap bracelet as much as I do... Get one! Omg. So nice! Got mine off of amazon. Not the bottom of the like. Not the top. Fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

I've been looking in to changing straps, and this seems quite helpful. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OTS

I have this particular model and it works well with metal bracelets. It works good on rubber and leather straps “IF” they aren’t a tight fit between the lugs. For tight fitting straps a quality standard strap changing tool works better. NOTE: My pliers came with really small sized tips and an extra set in the box. I broke one tip with a difficult strap. I was able to order replacement tips and in several different sizes. I bought some larger pins than what came with the pliers and they work much better than the smaller pins. Good tool to have but not one that will work for all straps and bracelets.


----------



## Dbltap22

Very true @OTS. There is no one tool to rule them all. These tools are not useful with leather straps. Rubber, it could be helpful to get them started. Then a single to seed it. 

I guess I jumped the gun. But after I removed/inserted my sub c bracelet in one dramaless pinch... 

It’s a great tool in your box. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist

Barrister89 said:


> I am getting into wanting to change straps often, but have trouble with the the spring bars using the standard tool. I was looking at these spring bar pliers but wonder if anyone has any advice or suggestions.
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


I've got these and they're probably the best money I've ever spent on a tool. I normally use them more to put bracelets onto watches rather than take them off, but that being said your mileage may vary!


----------



## joelbny

Has anyone tried the $40 Ywillink pliers from amazon? https://amazon.com/dp/B07CZ91G3Y/

(edit, it looks like there are a few vendors selling this ~$40 tool, and the only one with reviews are not great: https://www.amazon.com/Remover-Uranny-Standard-Bracelet-Removing/dp/B07CYVGFYT

Although this one for $80 looks to be the same, and has some good reviews: https://smile.amazon.com/Spring-Bar-Plier-Tool-Replace/dp/B07CKB3LR8

Getting my SARX035 bracelet back on with a Bergeon tool takes me literally over an hour.

Yet I am not spending $200 on the Bergeon plier and would really rather not even spend $100 on that Horofix (with shipping). But maybe that is the only option....


----------



## Dbltap22

The function is probably exactly the same. The difference is in the exchangeable pins. Strength varies. But they probably cheep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbny

Dbltap22 said:


> The function is probably exactly the same. The difference is in the exchangeable pins. Strength varies. But they probably cheep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, well, it is Amazon, I guess I can just order one of the cheap ones and return it for a refund if the attachments break.

There has been an uptick of lousy products on Amazon lately, they loosened rules allowing overseas companies to list directly, in order to compete with Ali. Heard a reply all podcast episode about this recently...


----------



## funkright

which ones did you get?


----------



## zygomatic21

One caution: if the forks are sharp, it is easy (when working with a leather or rubber band) to accidentally scrape one side of the band or case when you’re focused on seating one end.

Still a great tool to have!


----------



## taike

zbv pro


----------



## M1ks

These are for bracelet with close fittings. If you want to change straps often it might be worthwhile getting quick change springbars and slotting your straps to suit.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Highly recommended! This tool for me is a game changer for solid end-link equipped bracelets. The learning curve is about 2-3 minutes, and set-up is a bit fussy as each tip is infinitely adjustable, so getting them on the exact same plane can take some concentration, but man! What a world of of difference. This is the Horofix model. Not sure if the Amazon ones are the same or copies as they look identical in photos.


----------



## taike

zbv pro ftw


----------



## laredy26

Oh so glad I stumbled on these. I’ve been looking for a tool like this to make strap changing much easier and avoid scratching the watch. Thanks for sharing this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

laredy26 said:


> Oh so glad I stumbled on these. I've been looking for a tool like this to make strap changing much easier and avoid scratching the watch. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are useless for changing straps. They are for tight tolerance solid end link bracelets. For straps you should use a Bergeon 6767 or similar.


----------



## ilitig8

wheelbuilder said:


> These are useless for changing straps. They are for tight tolerance solid end link bracelets. For straps you should use a Bergeon 6767 or similar.


100% The pliers and tweezers types are near worthless for straps unless you just use one side, nothing better than the Bregeon 6767 for straps.

For bracelets with very tight endlinks (ie 6 digit Rolex are the "worst") you have two options tweezers or pliers. Bergeon and Rolex both make tweezers, the Bergeons are about $150 and the Rolex sell for big money since they are basically unobtanium to the public.

In any event I prefer the pliers like the Horotec in this thread. You have three options. Bergeon at about $200, Horotec at about $90 or the no-name Chinese versions for anywhere from $10-50. Pro tip I bought a $15 pair of the Chinese ones and they had nearly as nice a feel to them as the Bergeon and Horotec but are perfectly functional except the tips are soft. Get a pair of Bergeon or Horotec tips for $15-20 and you have the functional equal of the much more expensive ones for under $40.


----------



## horologywonders

RobodocX said:


> Looking forward to your update. Have also been considering getting similar pliers.
> 
> What we really need is this slick tool shown in the linked video from Hodinkee, in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/images/1525723894377-lhrr7qrkbuo-7ebc602c160d9298dc592675fb4c7ff2/Bracelet-gif.gif?ixlib=rails-1.1.0&fit=crop&ch=Width,DPR,Save-Data&fm=mp4&q=55&usm=12&alt=&w=700&


holy cow! is that thing actually something that average watch hound can purchase for home use? and if so, where?


----------



## horologywonders

ilitig8 said:


> 100% The pliers and tweezers types are near worthless for straps unless you just use one side, nothing better than the Bregeon 6767 for straps.
> 
> For bracelets with very tight endlinks (ie 6 digit Rolex are the "worst") you have two options tweezers or pliers. Bergeon and Rolex both make tweezers, the Bergeons are about $150 and the Rolex sell for big money since they are basically unobtanium to the public.
> 
> In any event I prefer the pliers like the Horotec in this thread. You have three options. Bergeon at about $200, Horotec at about $90 or the no-name Chinese versions for anywhere from $10-50. Pro tip I bought a $15 pair of the Chinese ones and they had nearly as nice a feel to them as the Bergeon and Horotec but are perfectly functional except the tips are soft. Get a pair of Bergeon or Horotec tips for $15-20 and you have the functional equal of the much more expensive ones for under $40.


so the bergeon or horotec tips would fit on a cheap set of pliers okay? are the tips interchangeable for the tweezers as well?


----------

